# dri files lawsuit against yet another upfront fee exit company



## TUGBrian (Jan 27, 2021)

Diamond Resorts Files New Claims Against Carlsbad Law Group, Timeshare Compliance & Resort Advocacy Group for Operating Nationwide Consumer Scam
					

/PRNewswire/ -- Diamond Resorts®, a global leader in the hospitality, vacation ownership and entertainment industries, announces the filing of additional...




					www.prnewswire.com
				




sure wish dri would provide a solution for resale buyers to give back and this would do more than any lawsuit would to protect DRI owners from these predators.


----------



## chaparrusa (Jan 30, 2021)

the sharks don't like that other sharks are taking the idiot's money  .


----------



## klpca (Jan 30, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> Diamond Resorts Files New Claims Against Carlsbad Law Group, Timeshare Compliance & Resort Advocacy Group for Operating Nationwide Consumer Scam
> 
> 
> /PRNewswire/ -- Diamond Resorts®, a global leader in the hospitality, vacation ownership and entertainment industries, announces the filing of additional...
> ...


Isn't that the truth! It is as if they want people on their hook forever.


----------



## SandyO (Jan 31, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> Diamond Resorts Files New Claims Against Carlsbad Law Group, Timeshare Compliance & Resort Advocacy Group for Operating Nationwide Consumer Scam
> 
> 
> /PRNewswire/ -- Diamond Resorts®, a global leader in the hospitality, vacation ownership and entertainment industries, announces the filing of additional...
> ...


DRI DOES have an exit plan.  They have a charge to take back your timeshare but it's far, far less than the scam artists try to get from owners.  I can't remember the exact name of the program from DRI but it's on their website.  Someone else who reads this will know and post it.  They have had this program for several years now.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 31, 2021)

unfortunately their exit plan does not extend to those who bought on the resale market.  only owners who bought directly from DRI.

(there has been a sticky for their transitions program in the dri forum since it started many years ago and we regularly post about it on social media along with all the other official exit programs for timeshare developers)


----------



## davidvel (Feb 1, 2021)

chaparrusa said:


> the sharks don't like that other sharks are taking the idiot's money  .


Yeah, a bit demeaning to sharks, but no one to root for in this fight.


----------

